# Today's Pic



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

This was my last service call yesterday around 6pm, Guess what this is:










The homeowners were, well not to happy with someone. Taking care of this Saturday.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

A 3" PVC sewer pipe and a 3/4 soft copper waterline together going through the foundation? I think i see bricks?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How about just a crappy camera phone pic?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it under water? Can't tell do I see brick, PVC pipe. No clue can't make it out.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> How about just a crappy camera phone pic?


Yea, it's off the blackberry and its in the kitchen.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Discombobulator? Vulcanizer? Flamshooter? 


Okay, I give up! What is it?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My berry takes pretty good pics. The "devil" himself.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My berry takes pretty good pics. The "devil" himself.:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 2693


Mine does pretty good too!:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Mine does pretty good too!:laughing:


Dayumit IR, you need a hair cut buddy, and please, no smoking in the Forum.:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Mine does pretty good too!:laughing:


IR, Nice Shot!!! The purple hair thingies match your shirt...Well seeing that your in the kitchen, take a guess!!:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ir you sho take a purdy pitcher!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's another "crappy camera" shot:










This is what a granite installer is doing to secure a dishwasher, grinding out a spot and resining in the mount tabs. He also played plumber on this particular job and forget to hook up that drain line which flooded the kitchen. The dishwasher is located around the left corner of the sink and the drain line was left in the dead space of the cabinet, no way to get to it till we pull the DW. Lucky me I get to meet this guy today, maybe I'll tell him I going to start installing granite after I ask him for his plumbing license.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Youll be lucky if that granite installer speaks english. Been a big problem around here with those guys. No understandy, hole is too small for faucet.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like a bathtub full of sewage to me.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Let him have it when you see him!:hammer:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

:bangin:I'm with him... go get em'.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I had to ask if he was licensed to do plumbing work and if he had his credentials to be in the country. I know he was lost for words as I could not understand a damn thing he said and I do not believe he understood anything I was trying to say. The homeowner is submitting a complaint to the county and state on Monday. I will be on the phone with county licensing Monday morning as well. This type s*** has got to come to an end, it is hurting us all.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think that CUSTOMER deserves everything they get. Without stupid Home owners and contractors to hire them they would leave. Anybody who lets a handyman hack or non-english speaking gypsy work on their home deserve everything thrown at them plus the cost to correct it. THE HOMEOWNER IS TO BLAME......Thats whats wrong with this country...NOBODY WILL TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEIR MISTAKES and then after the fact...they play poor lil old homeowner. screw them all.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> ...THE HOMEOWNER IS TO BLAME...NOBODY WILL TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEIR MISTAKES...


I do not know about other states but in the state of Oklahoma you can check the valid license of all your Electrical, HVAC and Plumbing personnel. You can check if they have an active or inactive license and what kind of license (apprentice, journeymna & contractor).


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> I do not know about other states but in the state of Oklahoma you can check the valid license of all your Electrical, HVAC and Plumbing personnel. You can check if they have an active or inactive license and what kind of license (apprentice, journeymna & contractor).



Same here in Minnesota, it's all on the computer.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

user823 said:


> Mine does pretty good too!:laughing:


Dam guys be nice..... its not him.... its his wife


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think that CUSTOMER deserves everything they get. Without stupid Home owners and contractors to hire them they would leave. Anybody who lets a handyman hack or non-english speaking gypsy work on their home deserve everything thrown at them plus the cost to correct it. THE HOMEOWNER IS TO BLAME......Thats whats wrong with this country...NOBODY WILL TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEIR MISTAKES and then after the fact...they play poor lil old homeowner. screw them all.


read up on my law. you know who assumes liablity if the contracter is not legit? the home owner! So if Nacho comes and remodels anything for you as a H.O. then YOU HAVE NO RECOURSE! dumb h.o.'s need to ante up and pay the right price to have the right people do the thing right the first time instead of trying to hold the tradesman liable for something that Nacho cobbled together for them on the cheap. just my two bits for what its worth.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

HAHA wtf...


----------

